# Summer Snowboarding Training Tips



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

+1, first turns of the year feel a little stiff then by middle of the first run I'm bombing again...

Biggest thing that hurts for me every year are quads and feet. My feet KILL on day one every year and it takes a few days to get the quads back in shape, so anything to make that transition easier would be worth it.

I miss it so much I'm planning on some form of snowboarding this summer. Either hike boarding on some local mountains with year round snow, or a trip to south america or ???


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

strength and condition stuff with some emphasis on calf, quad and core along with some balancing...maybe some slack line.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Bike, skateboard, swim, hike. Like Snowolf said just get out there and enjoy summer. If you are really worried about your legs going on you do some wall sits, squats and calf raises every day.


----------



## WVrider84 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yoga for flexibility... If you don't like yoga do back extensions on a roman chair to get more flexibility out of your lower back. Wall sits are great. Lower body strength training.

I did that insanity infomercial workout last fall, and it was KILLER for getting ready to ride. A lot of the exercises have jump squat type movements which mimic flexion extension movements in snowboarding. I plan on doing it again this fall.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Simple solution ride at least 150 plus days a year. It's been 2 weeks since I last rode, going shredding tomorrow do that for three days, then might hit the jib park we have up on Breck a few times if the urge hits otherwise it's just skateboard, work out, skateboard, fuck bitches, skateboard do coke, all summer long.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Simple solution ride at least 150 plus days a year. It's been 2 weeks since I last rode, going shredding tomorrow do that for three days, then might hit the jib park we have up on Breck a few times if the urge hits otherwise it's just skateboard, work out, skateboard, fuck bitches, skateboard do coke, all summer long.


^^^^









All I can say is go out and do fun stuff you enjoy that you can't do in the winter. We only really get 3 months of nice weather here, so you really have to just suppress the snow addiction and take advantage of other stuff.

Personally I bicycle and hike a lot during the summer, keeps my legs strong and body limber. If you feel like you could lose some weight, focus on that. The lighter you are the more nimble your riding will be.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Actually, They're ALL wrong!  I love to downhill longboard, but I've really been interested in something called the Freebord. It's basically snowboarding on pavement. Sick shit, check it out Freebord | Official Website | Freebord news, events, community & product info


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wiredsport put this on Facebook.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

While party'n like a rock star is partially right, because that's never wrong.

I think it depends on which kind of snowboarding you like to do.

If your a park kid, spinnin' 9's all day. Freebording is more that style.

But, I'm not that kid anymore, especially since I could never spin 9's anyway. 5's, but no 9's.

Freeridin's where it's @ for me, just going fast & big off every & any thing.
I think a massive bs 180 off & over something trumps a 9 in the park. That's just how I is.

Don't get me wrong I love my Freebordin', but I'm broke. 
I just sold mine last week for $100 bucks & kept the T-Rides

They both were on Craigslist & the Freebord sold 1st.
There was about three other freebords, mine was the cheapest. So if I have to buy one later on, I can get another one.
I have only ever seen one T-Rides deck though, so sellin' that one would be harder to replace.
I don't really ride either of them that much anyway, I prefer longboardin' on my homemade bomber.

Too bad it just got stolen about a month ago, so I'm gonna have to make me a new one. A better one.
I'm gonna make the exact same board, except the first one was Aluminum & the next one will be Titanium. 
I all ready have the Titanium, I just need to find a break/brake? to put the drops that I want in it.

I just traded 3 pairs of 32 boots, & a snowboard for a new complete. All of which cost me about $36 bucks, for the $150 complete.
Never heard of Riviera Longboards but I dig the Paris trucks & Divine wheels.
So the homemade bomber is on the back burner for now.


& I don't really give a shit about any of them, last year I got close to 50 days in. Landed my first backflip & was stoked for this year.
Traded a dude from Colorado a 20 year old beat-up Shawn Farmer for a 2011 Never Summer. Straight up & he covered all the shipping.
This year was supposed to be epic.

I got maybe 6 days in, 2 of which I hitch-hiked just to be in the Chinese Downhill race & were super short days. Like 2-3 hours tops.

I need to snowboard!!!

I'm thinkin' about goin' down to the skating rink, they used to have a big pile of snow behind the building from the zamboni's.
If I have to build another kicker, https://vimeo.com/13401589. 
Well then that's what I'm gonna have to do. 

Oh & those Flowboards suck donkey balls!!!


TT


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

*so many things u can do!....*

what kind of riding do you do?.......are you still learning?.....or you can
ride but want to practice boxes/rails?....

I find that just putting the board on and "feeling" how it feels to move around,
ollie/nollie and twist/jump while on carpeting is really good. It keeps your brain
used to having the board on and it helps build muscle memory. It's also good if you
want to eventually be able to butter. You can shift your weight over your bindings,
drop your knee, counter rotate and use these motions to keep your core strong and to
get insight into body positioning over your board. 

You can use a cone or a 4X4 with a cap on it and ollie/nollie and try to balance while
in a slow spin....and focus on balancing over your binding/s.

If you're into park and \want to practice box/rail/pvc/etc...build yourself a drop in
ramp!...that's what I did and I practice all spring/summer and fall.....I stay limber
and keep my head in the game all the time. Also, you can visualise. When you are
doing meanial tasks....visualise yourself doing certain tricks or just riding......trying
to actually "feel" yourself and seeing yourself doing it in your mind. All of these activities
will keep your mind tuned to the sport and your body ready when it's time to go.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Anything athletic will help you physically get ready for next season.

I HIGHLY, HIGHLY, HIGHLY recommend yoga. I started practicing yoga last year beginning around early October. I would go to a class once or twice a week, and then run and stretch a couple of days too. By the time the first day of riding came around I was more than ready. I usually get mad quad burn and my back typically gets tight and sore the next day, but this never happened. Yoga is GREAT for riding - I know several pro riders (Jake Blauvelt) can't say enough about the benefits of yoga in relation to snowboarding.

Besides that, definitely leg and core development. I'm not a big weight lifter and so for me, this comes from playing soccer, calisthenics and slacklining. 

Definitely pick up slacklining. It's cheap, fun, good for you and you can set up a line ANYWHERE. The learning curve in the beginning is a bit tough but once you get somewhat decent its an excellent activity for core and balance.


----------

